# Talk about a Good Moment!!



## steelcurtain (Aug 25, 2007)

Well a little different thread lets talk about a memorable moment that has happened to you while you were married or while you were dating?

Lets see my most memerable moment...so far!

Well my daughter was still a newborn and i was still very much overwhelmed with the whole daddy/responsibility thing. At first I found myself very distant and just not emotionally ready in my opinion to accept all the responsibility of fatherhood. I was newly married and now I have a newborn around the house it was very hard at first until..I took Natalie to the Dr. to get her first set of shots, my wife had to work so I decided to take her myself. I remember going into the office and as the nurse was getting ready for the shots she said, daddy this is going to be a little emotional on you (I was like I'm not the one getting the shot) well Natalie had to get 4 shots 2 on each thigh after it was done she started to cry in a very painful voice. I just remember picking her up to hold her and I literally felt her pain, she was only 2 months old and I just felt her holding on tight to me with her little hands like she knew I was going to make her feel better, I sat there for a good 10 minutes just holding her and realizing that she is a part of me, and she needed me. From that very brief moment on it HIT me, I was her daddy it was that moment when I totally accepted all the responsibility and the challenge of being a father. I know it sounds silly but sometimes it is these moments when you see the big picture. good stuff!!


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nope, does not sound silly at all. 

I think one of our greatest moments was when we had our son. We had two miscarriages before our son was born. We were so glad that we had finally made it to the point where we were welcoming our son into the world.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

This is a great thread, it will help us to remember the positive aspect of life

For me, the greatest moment was the birth of my twin boys........

It was the scariest, happiest, exciting, painful, emotional moment in my life. It was soooo emotional to witness your babies' arrival holding your hubby's hand tight. I will remember this for life.


----------



## JustMe (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I don't have any bio-kids so I can't talk about thier births, but I do have two pretty awesome step-sons ages 11 and 16 both living with us full time. I will never, never forget the day I moved in with my hubby and the boys and my youngest "son" said, "can I call you mommy now?" I'll also never forget the day that my oldest step-son told me that out of all the moms he knows, I'm the best. Wow! Pretty cool for a step-monster lol

My hubby is pretty great too. Just tonight we were talking to our oldest (now LICENSED DRIVER) about a trial run of him driving BY HIMSELF to and from school for the few weeks that hubby will be in Africa for work. (It will take a HUGE load off my back not having to scurry everywhere on my own for both of them) We had to set the ground rules and to emphasize that he backed me up (since I'll be enforcing them alone for a few weeks) the first thing my hubby did was put his arm around my shoulders before he started talking. I'm SO greatful that he shows "our boys" that he and I are a united front when it comes to discipline/rules/cat-herding lol. I've heard horror stories from step moms who do not have their husbands' support when it comes to step-kids. I'm SO BLESSED!


PS I came to this forum just for the "little everyday things" that go on in marriage and maybe to vent a little. I don't post much because it seems that others have much more major issues than I and I feel guilty *****ing about little things...Just to let you know, I'm not just a "lurker".Thanks for this thread, SC!


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

justme,
applauce! Its easy to love and be proud of your bio-kids, but to be like u is something special................U r a great mother!~ keep it up and god bless your family!


----------



## Carey1979 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awe she is beautiful, that story made me want to cry. Its not silly im happy for you and your wife. I wish I had the same. What a great moment, good for you.


----------



## Twineball (Nov 27, 2007)

For me, my greatest moment was at my wedding. All her family was there and all my friends were there, and I was living a cliche. I found myself looking around and realizing that it was the "happiest day of my life." Our wedding was six months ago, but our friends are still talking about how perfect our wedding was. Best moment of my life.


----------



## 3plus3 (Nov 1, 2007)

Steel- That story brought a tear to my eye, that was so sweet. One of the best moments for me was the birth of all three of my kids. They drive me nuts, but man I love them.


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think one of the best moments was when we had are children. It is such a miracle .


----------

